
Dapper, a Large-Scale Distributed Systems Tracing Infrastructure - zoowar
http://research.google.com/pubs/pub36356.html
======
gwillen
I am one of the people listed in the acknowledgements at the end of that
paper, for having done work on Dapper when I was at Google. It's nice to see
HN taking an interest in it -- Dapper is a very cool system.

------
lallysingh
Highlights at HighScalability:
[http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/4/27/paper-dapper-
googl...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/4/27/paper-dapper-googles-
large-scale-distributed-systems-tracing.html)

------
jamesaguilar
Honestly Dapper is magnificent to use and it would be much harder to debug
distributed requests without it. Does anything like this exist in the outside
world?

~~~
tonyarkles
If you're looking to roll your own, you might want to look into the work done
with X-Trace.

Also, my M.Sc. thesis is focusing on doing distributed event tracing for web
applications. I'm not sure if I'll end up open-sourcing it or not, but some of
the work has been published <http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1958783>

